# Iron_Man_2_The_Videogame_XBOX360-STRANGE



## T-hug (Apr 26, 2010)

CODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ????????????? ????
ÂÂ ?? ???? ??????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ ?? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂ ??
??¦ ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????????ÂÂ??????? ??????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????? ????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????????????¦ ?????????¦ÂÂ Ì????
???????????ÂÂ ? ?????ÂÂ????? ??????????????¦ ??????????????? ?????????ÂÂ Ì????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÌ?????? ?????? ????? ?????? ?????????????? ????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??????¦ÂÂÌ???? ?????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂ?????¦???????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ¦Ì???????¦??? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ Ì????¦ÂÂ ???? ????¦ÂÂ Ì????ÂÂ Ì???¦ ????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?? ???????? ????? ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????????ÂÂ ??????ÂÂ Ì? ?¦ÂÂ ?????????
????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? yule!
???????????ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?????? ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ?ÂÂ??????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????ÂÂ? ? ??????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
?¦?????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????????Ì?
Ì??ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??¦
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Iron Man 2 - The VideogameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????????
ÂÂ? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c)ÂÂSEGAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release date: 26/04/10ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Source: DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Platform:ÂÂÂÂ Xbox360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion: FREEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ Genre:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Files:ÂÂ67x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/143/14319900.html

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe greet our friends at WiiERD & ACCiDENTÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
Ì??ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÌ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ S T R A N G EÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??¦
?¦?????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????????Ì?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ 2oo7ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ??? ???????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????????? ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ?????????????ÂÂÂÂ ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ascii by yLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

Summary:
Play as Iron Man or, for the first time ever, War Machine in this brand-new story which thrusts you deep into the Iron Man comic world adding to the excitement of the upcoming Iron Man 2 movie. Battle epic enemies, like the classic Iron Man villain Crimson Dynamo, only featured in the game, and an incredible final boss of truly staggering, skyscraping scale. In the end, the fate of the world will be left in Iron Man and War Machine’s powerful hands and they must battle to save it from destruction.

Screens:


Spoiler



















Infos:
FileName: s-im2tvg
FileCount: 67x100MB
Region: Region Free!


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm getting this as we speak, I think it's promising that Sega themselves have admitted the first one blew noodles and that the second one will be a huge improvement. But it's still Sega so we'll see...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 26, 2010)

IGN seemed to like it: http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/108/1084613p1.html
I still got about 30mins to go on the d/l I'm not gonna burn though until I see some more comments from gamers lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking at the (all of a sudden quite full) upcoming releases for the next few weeks I doubt I will play this soon.

Some of these film games (and franchises they spawn) are good for a laugh though so I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 27, 2010)

And Survey Says....God Awful.
The controls are terrible, I have to cramp my hand eveytime I want to change a weapon. The customization is stupid, why does every suit have it's own version of a weapon. Scrolling through weapons you have like 5 different shotguns before you reach the lasers...

The combat is annoying. The camera goes all over the place, you lose your lockon every single time you defeat a target, you have no way of knowing if your weapons can even reach a certain distance...

And I got up to the first boss, Crimson Dynamo before giving up. I had no idea how to touch him. None of your attacks made him flinch, and he had this BS shock that'd knock you on your ass every single time. Stand back up, try to do something, he'd just knock you down again. And again. And again. Until you died.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> And Survey Says....God Awful.
> The controls are terrible, I have to cramp my hand eveytime I want to change a weapon. The customization is stupid, why does every suit have it's own version of a weapon. Scrolling through weapons you have like 5 different shotguns before you reach the lasers...
> 
> The combat is annoying. The camera goes all over the place, you lose your lockon every single time you defeat a target, you have no way of knowing if your weapons can even reach a certain distance...
> ...


Does the game have good graphics? That is all that matters.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 27, 2010)

They seemed average to me. Nothing stood out at all.

Oh yeah, and did I mention the giant walker enemy I had to fight three times within a span of two missions? It wasn't fun or interesting fighting him once, why would I want it shoved down my throat two more times? And this is just the start, the bastard would show up again I'm sure.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> They seemed average to me. Nothing stood out at all.
> 
> Oh yeah, and did I mention the giant walker enemy I had to fight three times within a span of two missions? It wasn't fun or interesting fighting him once, why would I want it shoved down my throat two more times? And this is just the start, the bastard would show up again I'm sure.


I see that you are enjoying this game.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 27, 2010)

OH WAIT it's free. why are you bitching... Anyway. The game is just that a movie-in with decent graphics.

B- Over-all.

Wynd


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm telling people to save a disc. Discs aren't free.


----------



## DSiAddiction (Apr 27, 2010)

So is it THAT bad or worth a play overall...? I'm downloading with 10 hours left.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 27, 2010)

I took a dive and burned it too lol I only made it up to the canyon escort before giving up though.
Just all feels very average, and I also couldn't make head nor tail of the upgrade menus they are horrible.
Gonna give it to my nephew he might like it lol.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol thanks for the warning guys. Guess I'll go back to playing Dead to Rights as theres at least some fun to be had with it


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 27, 2010)

Not worth the disc... waste of time, i mean nothing special, couldn't sit through more than 30 mins on this.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I'm telling people to save a disc. Discs aren't free.


Nor is the electric used to download it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wasn't going to play it seeing I don't have a 360/PS3 (is this on PC?) but sounds like its nothing I'll miss.  Giving the HVS PSP/Wii/NDS versions a go, not hopeful at all.


----------

